# EaglesFanGirl gets her some



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

FINALLY.
Hit up some numbers a friend gave me. Bout 30 miles west of egmont key.
Rolled around a bit about a mile from these numbers. Watching the bottom machine.Saw some broken bottom and then a hurricane of bait. Tossed out the marker bouy, rolled back around. Couldnt get near the bouy 3ft seas and a nice breeze. Anyway, dumped the sled and hooked up. 
Wifey looks at the bottom machine and say.. seriously..??.. i said yep drop em down. down go the frozen sardines. she's not feeling the vibe.. then bam.. she's doubled over.. Crankin like all get out.. i hook up.. pop goes the weisel.. im busted off.. she gets hers up.. and about "Poops" her pants.. 26 inch Red grouper.. her 2nd keeper ever and largest!
I rerig. drop down.. nothing.. she's all exstatic.. gets another dine.. down it goes.. bam 24 inch red grouper!
She gives me props .. i put her on a spot.
In 30 mins we hit 4 red grouper between 24 and 26 inches.

We keep working it.. and i decide to try some cutbait a chunk of ladyfish. Send it down.. Bang.. ,, whooa this is a rel nasty .. he got game.. get him topside.. no schlit.. a nice king..
Now the fun begins.. i hollar at her to get the gaff.. lol mind you she has no clue.. She gets the gaff and i guide her through it.. when i bring it to you stick him!!
I'll be damned.. That king came boat side she stuck it like a pro! Held it boatside and said now what?.. lol i said ill take it back off he's frisky! into the cooler he goes.. Now we got 4 redgrouper and a king and we only been fishing for an hour! Maybe 2. Time flies.
Next the keywest grunts busted on the scene.. we wore them out kept about a dozen. one nice Porgy.
Musta caught 400 small red grouper... Glad to see em so abundant. Not a single gag grouper. We fished in 75 ft .
Pics to come tomorrow.. Stay tuned.


Okay, ive recooped. and my sorry eagles got blown out, so heres some pics.

Allison representin g the eaglesfangirl with her 2 Reds.






















































150Qt coleman.









gettin to work, while watching football!









Grunts galore and a porgy


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Now that.... is a GREAT report. Pics and everything. Nice job.


-Alex


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Great report!!!! You must have a great wife or girlfriend to let you clean fish in the house like that!!!LOL Looks like a fun day. Nice pics!:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> You must have a great wife or girlfriend to let you clean fish in the house like that!!!


F-H-B!!!... fillet away in the living room. We know who wears the pants.!!!

Purty werk!


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice work in my old stomping grounds. If your intrested call karen burns at mote marine labs in sarasota to get grouper tags from them so you can tag the short fish and in turn help them with their research


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

That is a great report! Have fun eatin' those! Congrats!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

That's some great offshore action, awesome, congrats!


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice with the Red's, King, grunts and that Jolthead Porgy.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

mmmm in Fla they have a dish called Grits and Grunts mighty fine eatin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

nice job there EFG


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Dude are you cleaning fish in the living room or is that the just a really nice garage? My wife would lose her mind.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Yep, i have a great wife. Normally i would have to do it outside. Since she had to help that was the deal, she allowed it to happen in the house. Im watching football, and cleaning away.

Here main reason was, if i made a mess i had to buy her a new carpet shampoo'r. I didnt make a mess  I also put down an old shower curtain..


----------

